# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  داروی آرام بخش

## DR-NAZANIN

بچه ها سلام.حالتون خوبه؟
من کلا آدم استرسی هستم ولی چند وقته شدیدا استرس و اضطراب دارم.بعضی شبا کابوس می بینم و ناله می کنم که بیدارم می کنن.واسه همین صبحا شدیدا کسلم و مغزم استراحت نکرده با اینکه جسمم خواب بوده.بعضی وقتها از شدت اضطراب گریه می کنم.
خیلی سعی و تلاش میکنم که با موزیک آرام بخش و مدیتیشن و این جور چیزا خودمو آروم کنم ولی فایده نداره.شدیدا پرخاشگر شدم با عزیزترین افراد اطرافم بد حرف میزنم و همون لحظه هم که دارم تند حرف میزنم پشیمونم و یه نیرویی درونم میگه بس کن دیگه ولی نمی تونم و تا نزنم طرفو خورد کنم ولش نمی کنم.بعدشم کلی به خودم دری وری میگم که چرا اینجوی شد.هی میگم خدا ببخش و بعد بازم روز از نو روزی از نو.
به خدا نمیخوام اینجوری باشه.خیلی دلم میخواد یه قرصی چیزی بخورم ولی از عوارض جانبی و اینکه وابستگی بیاره میترسم.کسی دارویی سراغ داره که اثرات جانبی نداشته باشه و بدون نسخه هم بفروشن؟کسی شرایط مشابه داشته؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.

----------


## hadis980

منم اینجوری بودم اوایل که درس میخوندم
چون از بس نخونده بودم استرس داشتم کلا پزخاشگر شده بودم شبا کابوس میدیدم
حتی با مشاورمم دعوا کردم چند بار  :Yahoo (76): 
ولی قرصی چیزی مصرف نکردم رفته رفته بهتر شدم
اگه صب نمیتونی بخونی خب یکم دیر شروع کن از اونور شب دیر بخواب

----------


## Saeed744

من صبحا استرس دارم انگارروز کنکوره :Yahoo (77): اما بعدش کلا تاشب بیخیالم :Yahoo (106): 
اگه مشکلات حاده برو پیش روانشناس

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> من صبحا استرس دارم انگارروز کنکورهاما بعدش کلا تاشب بیخیالم
> اگه مشکلات حاده برو پیش روانشناس


روانشناس جلسه ای 50 میگیره. آدم دیونه تر میشه

----------


## Narvan

خب دلیلشو باید پیدا کنی
این استرسا واسه چیه؟
درس و کنکور یا مشکل خاصی تو زندگیت هست که اذیتت میکنه؟

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> خب دلیلشو باید پیدا کنی
> این استرسا واسه چیه؟
> درس و کنکور یا مشکل خاصی تو زندگیت هست که اذیتت میکنه؟


درس و کنکور که اون قدرا استرسشو ندارم،بخونی میاری نخونی نمیاری.البته نه اینکه بی خیال باشما...ولی یه سری افکار آزار دهنده همیشه ی خدا تو ذهنم بوده که هی داره بدتر و بدتر میشه.واسه همین گفتم پناه بیارم به قرص،بلکه راحت شم. سوای قضیه ی پول روانشناس،اصلا دوست ندارم با کسی که منو بشناسه مطرح کنم مشکلاتم رو.کلا به هیچ بنی بشری اعتماد ندارم.اینجام چون مجازیه گفتم.

----------


## Misto

باس بری پیش روانپزشک تا برات تجویز کنه ..
به این راحتیا بهت قرص آرام بخش نمیدن ... بهتره بیخیالش بشی ...

----------


## Narvan

> درس و کنکور که اون قدرا استرسشو ندارم،بخونی میاری نخونی نمیاری.البته نه اینکه بی خیال باشما...ولی یه سری افکار آزار دهنده همیشه ی خدا تو ذهنم بوده که هی داره بدتر و بدتر میشه.واسه همین گفتم پناه بیارم به قرص،بلکه راحت شم. سوای قضیه ی پول روانشناس،اصلا دوست ندارم با کسی که منو بشناسه مطرح کنم مشکلاتم رو.کلا به هیچ بنی بشری اعتماد ندارم.اینجام چون مجازیه گفتم.


میفهمم چی میگی
من خودمم همین طوریم
کلا باکسی درمورد مشکلاتم حرف نمیزنم
حتی تو مجازی...
من خودم یه زمانی ی مشکلاتی داشتم که...
حالا ولش کن
ببین بیخیالی بهترین چیزه...
تا جایی که مییتونی مقاومت کن دربرابر افکار منفی
حتما با برنامه و کنترل شده درس بخون
سعی کن تمام حواستو بذاری برای درس
خیلی کمکت میکنه که افکار دیگه رو از سرت بیرون کنی
از من میشنوی قرص نخور
اصلا....
تنها کسی که میتونه بهت کمک کنه خودتی
قرصم خواستی بخوری فقط قرصی که دکتر تجویز میکنه
همین!

----------


## 19pf

من فکر میکردم فقط خودم پرخاشگر شدم تا این که با چند تا از دوستام هم صحبت کردم اونا هم گفتن این مشکل برای اونا هم اتفاق افتاده الانم که شما داری میگی
ببین از قرص اصلا استفاده نکن اصلا چون این داروهای آرام بخش وابستگی میاره به جاش 
از عرق بهارنارنج استفاده کن و سعی کن بیشتر داخل اتاقت باشی و کمتر بیرون بیای تا کمتر با اعضا خانواده برخورد داشته باشی حتی اگر خواستی استراحت کنی توی همون اتاق خودت استراحت کن بیرون بیا ولی کم 
بیخیال موقتیه خودتو به قرص عادت نده

----------


## ali.asghar

_من درست متوجه نشدم مشکلاتت روحی است یا جسمی /براساس کار بد انجام داده است یا ...... محیط هایی مثل خانه یا مدرسه یا جمع دوستان و.. شما رو یاد موضوعی می اندازد  قرص مسکن است ودرمان نمی کند تمام اون مشکلات و حاشیه هایی رو که تو ذهنت با ها شون درگیر هستی رو رو ی کاغذ بنویس   روی تک تکشون فکرکن وراه حلی مثل فراموشی یا جبران عمل زشت قبلی و... پیدا کن بعد اینده  وارزو ها وخواسته های خودت رو با نهایت ولخرجی بنویس  /البته اگه بگی مشکلت در حیطه ی کدام بعد وجودی ات و براساس کدام عمل نشئت گرفته می تونم راهنمایی بهتری کنم /
سعی کن رابطه ات رو با خدا خیلی زیاد کنی عین یک دوست بی نهایت صمیمی با خدا حرف بزن  /قران حتما بخون / بجای موزیک تلاوت قران گوش کن و... //البته بگم خودم بقولی حزب  الله  ای نیستم وعین جون های غربی لباس می پوشم  / اما این راه حل که گفتم برای اکثر مسائل فوق العاده است و اینم بگم یک راه حل برای ندیدن کابوس خوندن ایت الکرسی است /از محیط ها وافرادی وکار هایی که تو رو بیاد درگیری های ذهنی ات می اندازد دور باش //شما احتمالا تنهایی رو به همه چیز تر جیح می دی و از کار خطا ی گذ شته  رنج می بری / یک راه حل ابدایی خودم هم به ذهنم امد -RESTART شو   درست خوندی عین کامپیوتر/ توی یک مکان ساکت چشمات رو ببند و تمام خاطرات ودرگیری های ذهنی ات رو به ترتیب و از مهم ترین شروع کن // عین یک فیلم که در حال تماشای اون هستی خاطرات رو دقیق از ذهنت با سرعت خیلی کم عبور بده وسعی در در کردن خاطره نداشته باش بجایی که ازشون فرار کنی با هاشون درگیر شو وبه ذهنت بفهمون که این خاطرات گذشته واهمیتی برایت ندارند  ////////////////////////////

اینو هم مخفی بگم شاید بعضی حرف هایم بنظرت چرت بیایند اونم به این دلیل است که مشکلتون رو نمی دونم وبعضی راه حل ها با مشکل شما تداخل نداره و....
_

----------


## Reza.k

> بچه ها سلام.حالتون خوبه؟
> من کلا آدم استرسی هستم ولی چند وقته شدیدا استرس و اضطراب دارم.بعضی شبا کابوس می بینم و ناله می کنم که بیدارم می کنن.واسه همین صبحا شدیدا کسلم و مغزم استراحت نکرده با اینکه جسمم خواب بوده.بعضی وقتها از شدت اضطراب گریه می کنم.
> خیلی سعی و تلاش میکنم که با موزیک آرام بخش و مدیتیشن و این جور چیزا خودمو آروم کنم ولی فایده نداره.شدیدا پرخاشگر شدم با عزیزترین افراد اطرافم بد حرف میزنم و همون لحظه هم که دارم تند حرف میزنم پشیمونم و یه نیرویی درونم میگه بس کن دیگه ولی نمی تونم و تا نزنم طرفو خورد کنم ولش نمی کنم.بعدشم کلی به خودم دری وری میگم که چرا اینجوی شد.هی میگم خدا ببخش و بعد بازم روز از نو روزی از نو.
> به خدا نمیخوام اینجوری باشه.خیلی دلم میخواد یه قرصی چیزی بخورم ولی از عوارض جانبی و اینکه وابستگی بیاره میترسم.کسی دارویی سراغ داره که اثرات جانبی نداشته باشه و بدون نسخه هم بفروشن؟کسی شرایط مشابه داشته؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.


سلام
شما تو این سن برای چی به جای راه حل بهتر دنبال داروی آرامبخش هستین؟من بنظرم یه ورزش سبکی رو انجام بدید یا یه مسافرت کوتاه برید و واقعا تاثیرش خیلی خوبه.مثلا هفته ای یه روز رو برید شنا یا پینگ پنگ....
بنظرم اصلا سراغ آرامبخش نرید

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> _من درست متوجه نشدم مشکلاتت روحی است یا جسمی /براساس کار بد انجام داده است یا ...... محیط هایی مثل خانه یا مدرسه یا جمع دوستان و.. شما رو یاد موضوعی می اندازد  قرص مسکن است ودرمان نمی کند تمام اون مشکلات و حاشیه هایی رو که تو ذهنت با ها شون درگیر هستی رو رو ی کاغذ بنویس   روی تک تکشون فکرکن وراه حلی مثل فراموشی یا جبران عمل زشت قبلی و... پیدا کن بعد اینده  وارزو ها وخواسته های خودت رو با نهایت ولخرجی بنویس  /البته اگه بگی مشکلت در حیطه ی کدام بعد وجودی ات و براساس کدام عمل نشئت گرفته می تونم راهنمایی بهتری کنم /
> سعی کن رابطه ات رو با خدا خیلی زیاد کنی عین یک دوست بی نهایت صمیمی با خدا حرف بزن  /قران حتما بخون / بجای موزیک تلاوت قران گوش کن و... //البته بگم خودم بقولی حزب  الله  ای نیستم وعین جون های غربی لباس می پوشم  / اما این راه حل که گفتم برای اکثر مسائل فوق العاده است و اینم بگم یک راه حل برای ندیدن کابوس خوندن ایت الکرسی است /از محیط ها وافرادی وکار هایی که تو رو بیاد درگیری های ذهنی ات می اندازد دور باش //شما احتمالا تنهایی رو به همه چیز تر جیح می دی و از کار خطا ی گذ شته  رنج می بری / یک راه حل ابدایی خودم هم به ذهنم امد -RESTART شو   درست خوندی عین کامپیوتر/ توی یک مکان ساکت چشمات رو ببند و تمام خاطرات ودرگیری های ذهنی ات رو به ترتیب و از مهم ترین شروع کن // عین یک فیلم که در حال تماشای اون هستی خاطرات رو دقیق از ذهنت با سرعت خیلی کم عبور بده وسعی در در کردن خاطره نداشته باش بجایی که ازشون فرار کنی با هاشون درگیر شو وبه ذهنت بفهمون که این خاطرات گذشته واهمیتی برایت ندارند  ////////////////////////////
> 
> اینو هم مخفی بگم شاید بعضی حرف هایم بنظرت چرت بیایند اونم به این دلیل است که مشکلتون رو نمی دونم وبعضی راه حل ها با مشکل شما تداخل نداره و....
> _


خطا که همه کم و بیش داشتند تو زندگیشون منم مستثنا نیستم.ولی افکاری که در مورد آینده هست آزارم میده.میدونم هیچ کی از اینده خبر نداره ولی با این حال بازم این استرس ها در مورد مجهول بودن اینده اذیت می کنه.
با این اوضاعی که این دو هفته داشتم و با این وضعیت درس خوندنم معلوم بود چه ترازی پیش رومه.پس رفت کردم شدم 6000، دویست تا کم کردم.معلومه کسی که روزی 2 ساعت میخونه چی میشه.شرمنده خدا و خانوادم شدم :Yahoo (17): 
ببخشید دیر جواب دادم

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

خداییش برا ی کنکور دادن دست ب چ کارهای نمیزنید؟!!

بجای این همه حاشیه بخونید رتبه زیر 1000میارین

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> خداییش برا ی کنکور دادن دست ب چ کارهای نمیزنید؟!!
> 
> بجای این همه حاشیه بخونید رتبه زیر 1000میارین


اینا رو واسه کنکور نپرسیدم.کنکورم نداشتم با این اوضاع نیاز به همچین تاپیکی بود.

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> اینا رو واسه کنکور نپرسیدم.کنکورم نداشتم با این اوضاع نیاز به همچین تاپیکی بود.


اینجا پزشک نداریم عزیزم...میتونی ب پزشک مراجعه کنی

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> روانشناس جلسه ای 50 میگیره. آدم دیونه تر میشه


خب طرف وقت و عمرشو گذاشتع خونده و تو هم برا بهتر شدن باید این پول بدی....یعنی سلامتیت اینقدر بی ارزشه؟!

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> اینجا پزشک نداریم عزیزم...میتونی ب پزشک مراجعه کنی


گفتم شاید کسی تجربه استفاده از این داروها رو داشته باشه.دکترو که میدونم

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> خب طرف وقت و عمرشو گذاشتع خونده و تو هم برا بهتر شدن باید این پول بدی....یعنی سلامتیت اینقدر بی ارزشه؟!


خب من دیگه حرفی ندارم که بزنم چون مثه اینکه شما خبر ندارین خیلیا از پس هزینه های روزمره ی زنگیشونم به سختی بر میان! الان بحث ارزش داشتن یا ندشتن سلامتی منتفیه

----------


## seven

> بچه ها سلام.حالتون خوبه؟
> من کلا آدم استرسی هستم ولی چند وقته شدیدا استرس و اضطراب دارم.بعضی شبا کابوس می بینم و ناله می کنم که بیدارم می کنن.واسه همین صبحا شدیدا کسلم و مغزم استراحت نکرده با اینکه جسمم خواب بوده.بعضی وقتها از شدت اضطراب گریه می کنم.
> خیلی سعی و تلاش میکنم که با موزیک آرام بخش و مدیتیشن و این جور چیزا خودمو آروم کنم ولی فایده نداره.شدیدا پرخاشگر شدم با عزیزترین افراد اطرافم بد حرف میزنم و همون لحظه هم که دارم تند حرف میزنم پشیمونم و یه نیرویی درونم میگه بس کن دیگه ولی نمی تونم و تا نزنم طرفو خورد کنم ولش نمی کنم.بعدشم کلی به خودم دری وری میگم که چرا اینجوی شد.هی میگم خدا ببخش و بعد بازم روز از نو روزی از نو.
> به خدا نمیخوام اینجوری باشه.خیلی دلم میخواد یه قرصی چیزی بخورم ولی از عوارض جانبی و اینکه وابستگی بیاره میترسم.کسی دارویی سراغ داره که اثرات جانبی نداشته باشه و بدون نسخه هم بفروشن؟کسی شرایط مشابه داشته؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.


سلام
والا من استرس کنکورو داشتم و واسه رفعش از ارامش بخش های گیاهی استفاده میکردم مث گل گاوزبون و چایی زعفرون(واسه من خیلی خوب بود)و همچین چیزایی استفاده میکردم.
سعی کنید صبح ها ک بیدار میشید یکم ورزش کنید مثلن در حد ی کوچولو قدم زدن
با خودتون صحبت کنید افکارتونو بنویسید
اگه در نهایت به نتیجه نرسیدید برید سراغ روانپزشک البته من فکر میکنم برطرف میشه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## gloria1370

> بچه ها سلام.حالتون خوبه؟
> من کلا آدم استرسی هستم ولی چند وقته شدیدا استرس و اضطراب دارم.بعضی شبا کابوس می بینم و ناله می کنم که بیدارم می کنن.واسه همین صبحا شدیدا کسلم و مغزم استراحت نکرده با اینکه جسمم خواب بوده.بعضی وقتها از شدت اضطراب گریه می کنم.
> خیلی سعی و تلاش میکنم که با موزیک آرام بخش و مدیتیشن و این جور چیزا خودمو آروم کنم ولی فایده نداره.شدیدا پرخاشگر شدم با عزیزترین افراد اطرافم بد حرف میزنم و همون لحظه هم که دارم تند حرف میزنم پشیمونم و یه نیرویی درونم میگه بس کن دیگه ولی نمی تونم و تا نزنم طرفو خورد کنم ولش نمی کنم.بعدشم کلی به خودم دری وری میگم که چرا اینجوی شد.هی میگم خدا ببخش و بعد بازم روز از نو روزی از نو.
> به خدا نمیخوام اینجوری باشه.خیلی دلم میخواد یه قرصی چیزی بخورم ولی از عوارض جانبی و اینکه وابستگی بیاره میترسم.کسی دارویی سراغ داره که اثرات جانبی نداشته باشه و بدون نسخه هم بفروشن؟کسی شرایط مشابه داشته؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.


درصورتی که اضطراب شدید داشته باشی باید اسنترا بخوری

----------


## saeid_NRT

> بچه ها سلام.حالتون خوبه؟
> من کلا آدم استرسی هستم ولی چند وقته شدیدا استرس و اضطراب دارم.بعضی شبا کابوس می بینم و ناله می کنم که بیدارم می کنن.واسه همین صبحا شدیدا کسلم و مغزم استراحت نکرده با اینکه جسمم خواب بوده.بعضی وقتها از شدت اضطراب گریه می کنم.
> خیلی سعی و تلاش میکنم که با موزیک آرام بخش و مدیتیشن و این جور چیزا خودمو آروم کنم ولی فایده نداره.شدیدا پرخاشگر شدم با عزیزترین افراد اطرافم بد حرف میزنم و همون لحظه هم که دارم تند حرف میزنم پشیمونم و یه نیرویی درونم میگه بس کن دیگه ولی نمی تونم و تا نزنم طرفو خورد کنم ولش نمی کنم.بعدشم کلی به خودم دری وری میگم که چرا اینجوی شد.هی میگم خدا ببخش و بعد بازم روز از نو روزی از نو.
> به خدا نمیخوام اینجوری باشه.خیلی دلم میخواد یه قرصی چیزی بخورم ولی از عوارض جانبی و اینکه وابستگی بیاره میترسم.کسی دارویی سراغ داره که اثرات جانبی نداشته باشه و بدون نسخه هم بفروشن؟کسی شرایط مشابه داشته؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.


شما بهتره به یک روانپزشک مراجعه کنید. هیچ قرصی مخصوصا قرص های اعصاب رو سرخود مصرف نکنید. چون عوارض جانبی داره و روش استفاده و قطع مصرفشون متفاوته.
بهتره خودتو همیشه مقصر ندونی و با تمرین سعی کنی خشمتو کنترل کنی. بازم تاکید میکنم یه مشاور روانپزشک ( نه روانشناس) برو. نگرانم نباش این مشکلا همیشه هست و روانپزشک میتونه کمکت کنه دوست من :Yahoo (105):

----------


## saeid_NRT

راستی از دم کردن علوفه جات و دخیل بستن به این و اون و... و پیشنهادش به دیگران خودداری کنید. بیماری های روانپزشکی رو جدی بگیرید. 
و نگران هم نباشید کنترل خشم و ... از مشکلات معمول هستش و به راحتی و هزینه کم درمان میشه. 
تذکر: داروهای اعصاب رو سر خود مصرف نکنید
تذکر: داروهای اعصاب رو سر خود مصرف نکنید
تذکر: داروهای اعصاب رو سر خود مصرف نکنید
تذکر: داروهای اعصاب رو سر خود مصرف نکنید
تذکر: داروهای اعصاب رو سر خود مصرف نکنید
تذکر: داروهای اعصاب رو سر خود مصرف نکنید

----------


## moeinn

به هیچ وجه سمت دارو نرین بجای دارو مشکلتون رو پیدا کنیین ببینید چرا استرس دارید نه اینکه برید دارو بخورید چون مشکل رو برطرف نمیکنید دارو رو قطع کنید هم دوباره میاد سراغتون 
طرف رفته بود سر جلسه کنکور رتیالین خورده بود 4ساعت تمام به سقف نگاه کرده برگه کنکور رو هم سفید داده تحویل مثلا خیر سرش گفته تمرکزش بالا بره

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> بچه ها سلام.حالتون خوبه؟
> من کلا آدم استرسی هستم ولی چند وقته شدیدا استرس و اضطراب دارم.بعضی شبا کابوس می بینم و ناله می کنم که بیدارم می کنن.واسه همین صبحا شدیدا کسلم و مغزم استراحت نکرده با اینکه جسمم خواب بوده.بعضی وقتها از شدت اضطراب گریه می کنم.
> خیلی سعی و تلاش میکنم که با موزیک آرام بخش و مدیتیشن و این جور چیزا خودمو آروم کنم ولی فایده نداره.شدیدا پرخاشگر شدم با عزیزترین افراد اطرافم بد حرف میزنم و همون لحظه هم که دارم تند حرف میزنم پشیمونم و یه نیرویی درونم میگه بس کن دیگه ولی نمی تونم و تا نزنم طرفو خورد کنم ولش نمی کنم.بعدشم کلی به خودم دری وری میگم که چرا اینجوی شد.هی میگم خدا ببخش و بعد بازم روز از نو روزی از نو.
> به خدا نمیخوام اینجوری باشه.خیلی دلم میخواد یه قرصی چیزی بخورم ولی از عوارض جانبی و اینکه وابستگی بیاره میترسم.کسی دارویی سراغ داره که اثرات جانبی نداشته باشه و بدون نسخه هم بفروشن؟کسی شرایط مشابه داشته؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.


گل گاوزبون

----------


## hmiid.r

فقط صحبت با یه روانشناس یا روانپزشک 
اونا به حرفات کامل گوش میدن
و بعدش خیلی راحت مشکلاتتو حل میکنن
حتی بدون دارو!!!

----------


## shirin.sa

من تنها پیشنهادم اینه (البته تازمانی که برید پیش یه دکتر)وقتی نارحتید و غم و غصه وفکرای بد مثل سوتی و خاطره و اشتباهای بد میاد سراغتون بنویسید همشو بنویسید حتی اگر 15 دقیقه هم طول کشید بنویسید هرچی که میاد سراغتون وقتی نمیتونید حتی بادکتر درمیون بزارید یا حتی تراپی کنید موقتا خوبه به موسیقی گوش کردن که فایده نداره چون سریع ادم حالتش عوض میشه مثل اینکه ناراحتید یه اهنگ غمگین که اصلا ربطی هم به ناراحتیتون نداره هم شدتشو زیاد میکنه  پس گوش نکنید فقط سعی کنید خودتون اروم کنید وقتی خیلی ازکسی ناراحت میشید همون لحظه ناراحتیتون رو بگید ودلیل کارشو بپرسید نه اینکه جمع کنید تو خودتون و یهو فوران کنه بیرون و خودتونم از کارتون سرخورده بشید  درمورد کابوس دیدنتون هم باید بگم مشکلتون هرچی که هست باید باهش ربرو بشید فرار نکنید حولش ندید گوشه ی ذهنتون تا فقط برای یه چند وقت فقط قایم بشه بعد ها با شدت بیشتری میاد و اون موقع این خودتونید که ضرر میکنید چون اگر ازهمون اول با همون مشکل کنار میومدید وحلش میکردید مشکللات کمتری سراغتون میومد که میتونستید با خیال راحت حلش کنید و یه چیز دیگه هم بگم (میدونم طولانی شد ببخشید) وقتی کسی میخواد حالتونو بگیره باخودتون بگید من چقدرم عالیم که حسودی میکنه و هرکاری و هرچیزی میگه که جلوی حال خوبه منو بگیره اونموقع خیلی اروم میشید دومیش هم اینه تا حدودی جلوی ادمای بی ادب و بی نزاکت حاضر جواب باشید اون موقع هی نمگید کاش اینو بهش میگفتم یا اگر دیدمش اینو میگم چرا اونو گفت من جوابشو ندادم درکل کاش و تو زندگیتون کم کنید منم این وشو ارم پیش میگیرم تا الان که خوب بوده موفق باشی

----------


## hero93

> بچه ها سلام.حالتون خوبه؟
> من کلا آدم استرسی هستم ولی چند وقته شدیدا استرس و اضطراب دارم.بعضی شبا کابوس می بینم و ناله می کنم که بیدارم می کنن.واسه همین صبحا شدیدا کسلم و مغزم استراحت نکرده با اینکه جسمم خواب بوده.بعضی وقتها از شدت اضطراب گریه می کنم.
> خیلی سعی و تلاش میکنم که با موزیک آرام بخش و مدیتیشن و این جور چیزا خودمو آروم کنم ولی فایده نداره.شدیدا پرخاشگر شدم با عزیزترین افراد اطرافم بد حرف میزنم و همون لحظه هم که دارم تند حرف میزنم پشیمونم و یه نیرویی درونم میگه بس کن دیگه ولی نمی تونم و تا نزنم طرفو خورد کنم ولش نمی کنم.بعدشم کلی به خودم دری وری میگم که چرا اینجوی شد.هی میگم خدا ببخش و بعد بازم روز از نو روزی از نو.
> به خدا نمیخوام اینجوری باشه.خیلی دلم میخواد یه قرصی چیزی بخورم ولی از عوارض جانبی و اینکه وابستگی بیاره میترسم.کسی دارویی سراغ داره که اثرات جانبی نداشته باشه و بدون نسخه هم بفروشن؟کسی شرایط مشابه داشته؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.


چند تا علت می تونه داشته باشه 
1- اینکه شما یه اشتباهی در گذشته انجام دادید الان یاداوری اون باعث همچین اتفاقی میشه 
2-داشتن  تجربه بد در گذشته 
3-کلا ادم بی نظمی هستید یا نمی دونید چه طور برنامه ریزی کنید و چه طور کارهاتونو درست حسابی انجام بدید به خاطر همین آشفته می شید 
در همچین مواردی اگه تشخیص درست و دقیق نباشه دارو نه تنها کمکی نمیکنه بلکه اوضاع را هم بدتر می کنه 
در مورد هزینه درمان و اینکه گفتید نمی خواید شما رو بشناسند هستند مشاوران و روانشناسان خوبی و کار بلدی که به صورت غیرحضوری یه بخش از وقت شونو به صورت رایگان به این کار اختصاص میدن شما می تونید از طریق واتس اپ تلفن و..  باهاشون درارتباط باشید 

موفق باشید

----------


## Dayi javad

_شیشه و تریاک_

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> بچه ها سلام.حالتون خوبه؟
> من کلا آدم استرسی هستم ولی چند وقته شدیدا استرس و اضطراب دارم.بعضی شبا کابوس می بینم و ناله می کنم که بیدارم می کنن.واسه همین صبحا شدیدا کسلم و مغزم استراحت نکرده با اینکه جسمم خواب بوده.بعضی وقتها از شدت اضطراب گریه می کنم.
> خیلی سعی و تلاش میکنم که با موزیک آرام بخش و مدیتیشن و این جور چیزا خودمو آروم کنم ولی فایده نداره.شدیدا پرخاشگر شدم با عزیزترین افراد اطرافم بد حرف میزنم و همون لحظه هم که دارم تند حرف میزنم پشیمونم و یه نیرویی درونم میگه بس کن دیگه ولی نمی تونم و تا نزنم طرفو خورد کنم ولش نمی کنم.بعدشم کلی به خودم دری وری میگم که چرا اینجوی شد.هی میگم خدا ببخش و بعد بازم روز از نو روزی از نو.
> به خدا نمیخوام اینجوری باشه.خیلی دلم میخواد یه قرصی چیزی بخورم ولی از عوارض جانبی و اینکه وابستگی بیاره میترسم.کسی دارویی سراغ داره که اثرات جانبی نداشته باشه و بدون نسخه هم بفروشن؟کسی شرایط مشابه داشته؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.


 :Yahoo (21):  دارو آرامش بخش رو باید متخصص اعصاب و روان تجویز کنه نه یه سری کنکوری  ، بعدش بخوری یه بلایی سرت بیاد

----------


## Mohammad_ai69

1- ورزش کنید 
2- ورزش کنید 
3- ورزش کنید
4- تو خونه برا دل خودت برقص اونقدر که از خستگی بیفتی

----------


## shirin.sa

> _شیشه و تریاک_


یکی بیاد اینو از برق بکشه :Y (445):  :Y (416):  :Yahoo (53):  :Y (426):  :26: یا حداقل جمعش کنه :Y (452):  داره میزنه جاده خاکی :Y (546):

----------


## Seyed Chester

1 - روانپزشک
غیر این صورت 
اهنگای هوی متال گوش کنین ک دو حال ایجاد میکنه یا میزنه نابودتون میکنه کلا  :Yahoo (21):  یا اینقدر رو مغز و اعصابتون راه میره مشکلات دیگه رو فراموش میکنین 
این بود تجویز من :Yahoo (83): 
ر ا : مصرف هیچ دارو رو سر خود انجام ندین حتی Adult cold یا اسپرین ممکنه خطر افرین باشه چه برسه به دارو هایی ک تاثیر مستقیم روی مغز دارن

----------


## awmir79

والا تو ایران اگر بخوای قرص استفاده کنی باید فقط قرص برنج استفاده کنی واگرنه بقیشون تاثیر موقت میذارن

----------


## esiya

> والا تو ایران اگر بخوای قرص استفاده کنی باید فقط قرص برنج استفاده کنی واگرنه بقیشون تاثیر موقت میذارن


خداییش توام با این نصحیتت یکم فکر کن به عواقبش بعد حرف بزن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بچه ها سلام.حالتون خوبه؟
> من کلا آدم استرسی هستم ولی چند وقته شدیدا استرس و اضطراب دارم.بعضی شبا کابوس می بینم و ناله می کنم که بیدارم می کنن.واسه همین صبحا شدیدا کسلم و مغزم استراحت نکرده با اینکه جسمم خواب بوده.بعضی وقتها از شدت اضطراب گریه می کنم.
> خیلی سعی و تلاش میکنم که با موزیک آرام بخش و مدیتیشن و این جور چیزا خودمو آروم کنم ولی فایده نداره.شدیدا پرخاشگر شدم با عزیزترین افراد اطرافم بد حرف میزنم و همون لحظه هم که دارم تند حرف میزنم پشیمونم و یه نیرویی درونم میگه بس کن دیگه ولی نمی تونم و تا نزنم طرفو خورد کنم ولش نمی کنم.بعدشم کلی به خودم دری وری میگم که چرا اینجوی شد.هی میگم خدا ببخش و بعد بازم روز از نو روزی از نو.
> به خدا نمیخوام اینجوری باشه.خیلی دلم میخواد یه قرصی چیزی بخورم ولی از عوارض جانبی و اینکه وابستگی بیاره میترسم.کسی دارویی سراغ داره که اثرات جانبی نداشته باشه و بدون نسخه هم بفروشن؟کسی شرایط مشابه داشته؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.


یه داروی مکمل که اثبات شده تاثیر داره عصاره گل ساعتی هست. عارصه جانبی خاصی هم نداره فقط خواب اور هست و باید شب ها مصرف بشه.

https://www.darukade.com/Products/DAK-9450/Hi-Rest

https://www.darukade.com/Products/DAK-1989/Pasipay-Drop

پ.ن: اینا داروی شیمیایی نیستن، مکمل استاندارد تایید شده از طرف وزارت بهداشت هستن.

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> والا تو ایران اگر بخوای قرص استفاده کنی باید فقط قرص برنج استفاده کنی واگرنه بقیشون تاثیر موقت میذارن


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## shirin.sa

یه نفر کمک میخواد شماهم با حرفاتون و نظراتتون بی احترامی میکنید یا به نوعی مسخره میکنیداگر بلد نیستید کمک نکنید این یه بی احترامی به شخص مقابل :Yahoo (22):  نوشته هایی که من دیدم متوجه شدم دوستان همتون استرس و افسردگی دارید  :Yahoo (22): فک کنم خودتون به کمک نیازداریدچون معلومه همتون کم کم یه بار به خودکشی فکر میکنید که این خیلی بده جدی میگم  :Yahoo (21): برای کمک به همتون میگم از زندگی لذت ببرید حتی با اینکه کنکورمیخونید از درس خوندن از تو جمع بودن به اینده فک کردن (البته به مقدار کم  :Yahoo (105): زیادی فک کردن افسردگی میاره) موزیک گوش کردن و...کارها و رفتاریایی که باعث افزایش افسردگی میشه مثل موزیک و فیلم واینستاگرام و...که باعث میشه تو روحیتون اثر بزاره کمتر سمتش برید یا اصلا سمتش نرید در کل از تمام فصلای زندگیتون لذت ببرید چون دیگه تکرار نمیشن من خودم دارم رو خودم کار میکنم سعی میکنم بیشتر بخندم کارایی هم که به شما میگم هم دارم سعی میکنم انجام بدم :Yahoo (94): موفق باشید

----------


## L3Ili.m

منم خیلی استرسی شدم..
یکساله شبا احساس خفگی و تنگی نفس میکنم..رفتم پیش دکتر ولی واقعا اهمیتی نداد..
الان دیگه درطول روز هم همین داستانه..
جالبه واسه نفس کشیدن ساده باید ذهنمو خالی کنم و تمرکزم رو بذارم رو تنفس تا این حالت خفگی رفع بشه..

----------


## mbt.danial

> بچه ها سلام.حالتون خوبه؟
> من کلا آدم استرسی هستم ولی چند وقته شدیدا استرس و اضطراب دارم.بعضی شبا کابوس می بینم و ناله می کنم که بیدارم می کنن.واسه همین صبحا شدیدا کسلم و مغزم استراحت نکرده با اینکه جسمم خواب بوده.بعضی وقتها از شدت اضطراب گریه می کنم.
> خیلی سعی و تلاش میکنم که با موزیک آرام بخش و مدیتیشن و این جور چیزا خودمو آروم کنم ولی فایده نداره.شدیدا پرخاشگر شدم با عزیزترین افراد اطرافم بد حرف میزنم و همون لحظه هم که دارم تند حرف میزنم پشیمونم و یه نیرویی درونم میگه بس کن دیگه ولی نمی تونم و تا نزنم طرفو خورد کنم ولش نمی کنم.بعدشم کلی به خودم دری وری میگم که چرا اینجوی شد.هی میگم خدا ببخش و بعد بازم روز از نو روزی از نو.
> به خدا نمیخوام اینجوری باشه.خیلی دلم میخواد یه قرصی چیزی بخورم ولی از عوارض جانبی و اینکه وابستگی بیاره میترسم.کسی دارویی سراغ داره که اثرات جانبی نداشته باشه و بدون نسخه هم بفروشن؟کسی شرایط مشابه داشته؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.


سلام
این خیلی مهمه لطفا دقت کنید 

داروهای آرام بخش،همه دارای عوارض و ایجاد کننده وابستگی و اعتیادن‌.
اما راه حل
استرس و اضطراب،مث رقیب های خیالی اند.که هر چی بشون‌ ضربه فقط قوی تر میشن‌.چون خیالی اند...
شما نگاه کن که تا کنکور ۲۰۰ روز فاصله داریم.۲۰۰ تا ۲۴ ساعت ۸۴۶۰۰ ثانیه...شما از این ۲۰۰ رووز،۲۰۰ تا ۱۰ هم بکشی بیرون میشه ۲۰۰۰ ساعت...حالا ببین برا هر درس چن ساعت میرسه....بماند که میشه ۱۶ ساعتم‌ در روز خوند...
پس با برنامه ریزی،تلاش و مهم تر از همه،ذهن واضح و شفاف میشه به همه چی رسید
ذهن واضح و شفاف یعنی تسلط رو برنامه،بدونی چکار میکنی،چکار نمیکنی چه قراره بکنی ...یعنی اگه کانون میری بدونی این هفته قراره ب کجا برسی ....
و از همه مهم تر
رفقا،
قوی  ترین آرامش، پیش خداست...از هر مسکنی‌ قوی تره...
خودتونو‌ ب خدا بسپارید،و قطعا بهترینا‌ رو براتون‌ رقم میزنه‌..

----------

